

Ask HN: Will cash and the dollar bill disapear: Tillify.com - Tillify

We at Tillify HQ are debating whether cash will disappear.<p>Will mobile payments and mobile card reading apps like square take the dollar bill out of our pocket.<p>What will this mean in the real world? Everything we buy and do is declared and stored? Is that a good thing?<p>Will everything be paid for with a tap of our mobile device, or a card?<p>Parking meters, buss faryes a hot dog in the park.<p>Tell us what you think.<p>Tillify.com is a new bootstrap start-up, we build applications that bring point of sale to your device, not just a store-front.<p>@tillify
http:www.tillify.com
======
Tillify
If cash dies selling your surf-board to your friend at the gym will be done
using your card or a mobile payment. Does this mean that like Paypal those
transactions will be monitored, controlled.

Does this mean one-day they might occur a tax?

Will our constant need to simply everything we do make our lives more
controlled and ultimately more expensive?

------
matthewsinclair
One of the things that sets cash apart from most electronic substitues is
anonymity. Any solution that wants to dethrone cash will need to take that
into consideration. BitCoin (arguably) does this, but most of the other
electronic cash substitutes do not.

------
Tillify
We agree. The loss of cash is ultimately the loss of our anonymity. Sounds
dangerous doesn't it.

